

A scientific guide to posting tweets, Facebook posts, emails and blog posts - leowidrich
http://www.fastcompany.com/3018656/work-smart/a-scientific-guide-to-maximizing-your-impact-on-twitter-facebook-and-other-digita

======
ewest
Basic information: the time zone - it's not in the article, so how is this
information useful?

